
Network Value of Money - helpwmyproject
https://github.com/Coinward/NetworkValue.info
======
Sschellbach
I wrote this and am commenting for context. I'm hoping to find those who get
why its important and possess the skills and capacity to get this up and
running.

Cheers!

